# WHAT'S CANADA BUYING?  February 2013



## The Bread Guy (31 Jan 2013)

*MERX postings and related news here only - 
please take discussion/debate to a new thread

Thanks for your help 
making this news-only thread work*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Feb 2013)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> milnews.ca said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bidders have a bit more time to submit bids, and no, training in the UK isn't what the CF wants - see attached amendment.


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Feb 2013)

Wanted:  someone to _".... perform a study on existing and potential laser technologies for ranging and targeting capability for small arms. The work will be divided into two sections: (i) Existing state-of-the-art laser ranging and targeting technologies for small arms; (ii) Potential laser technologies such as the traditional one dimensional, fix beam, aim-and-shoot to one or two dimensional laser scanning to two dimensional flash ladar.  Specification, capability and limitation on ranging and targeting up to 600m standoff distance shall be analysed ...."_ - more in excerpt from Statement of Work here.


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Feb 2013)

Wanted:  someone to deal with unexploded “surprises”, when and as required, across Canada - more details here
Wanted:  special-sized footwear for special-sized CF feet  _“…. Department of National Defence, CFB Shilo Manitoba, requires the supply of all labour and material necessary to manufacture and repair special size military footwear. Previously this service allowed the DND members walk-in service for individual fittings and repair of boot footwear …. DND requires the following special size military footwear:  Combat Boots, Wet Weather Army; Boots, Black, Ankle High; Boots, Safety, Cold Wet Weather (and) Shoes, Men’s, Oxfords ….”_
Wanted:  focus group audience response tracking equipment for the CF - a bit more detail here
_“…. 4 Air Defense Regiment will be conducting small unman(ned) aerial vehicle (SUAV) training at INSITU INC. located at 118 East Columbia River Way Bingen, Washington 98605 USA starting the 10th of March to 24th May 2013, inclusive.  The Regiment is sending 18 pers. They will be requiring accommodation during this training. The Regiment is requesting 7 double occupancy and 4 single occupancy rooms for duration of 76 days ….”_
Gotta keep those swords in good shape  _“…. The intent of Department of National defense is to contract for the repair and refurbishment of 141 ceremonial swords and scabbards to be used during training and official ceremonies.  The swords are used for training and official ceremonies which are required to be in good condition at all times. Due to weather, wear and tear, the condition of the swords has deteriorated. Without regular and proper maintenance the swords will become unserviceable. Some of the swords and scabbards have minor damage / deterioration such as chips, scratching in the plating or dulled finish. Other swords and scabbards are more damaged / deteriorated with rust, ill fitted scabbards and or damaged grips ….”_
Wanted:  duffle bags and fireproof submariner blankets for the CF
Tactical team uniforms and hardware for SOMEONE, somewhere  _“…. (Canadian Commercial Corporation), working in conjunction with DFAIT’s Anti-Crime Capacity Building Program (ACCBP) has the intent of acquiring, for the purpose of providing governmental assistance to foreign recipients, the Tactical Equipment as described in Appendix “A” of this RFP.  All equipment is to be delivered to Canadian Forces Base Trenton, Ontario where it will be consolidated for forward delivery to the ultimate destination ….”_


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Feb 2013)

Wanted:  someone to build an indoor range “with virtual targetry” at CFB Petawawa for ~$3.3 million


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Feb 2013)

Wanted:  1.4 million "boil in a pouch" ration pouches - check out the menu (including poutine!) here - box lunches for Gagetown and soft drinks for Shilo
Wanted:  someone to talk (discretely) about making military clothes and shoes/boots  _".... Public Works and Government Services Canada (PWGSC), on behalf of Department of National Defence (DND), is examining a requirement for Operational Clothing and Footwear for the Canadian Forces. The aim is to maximize the available efficiencies in the acquisition and management of DND's operational clothing, individual equipment and footwear while being supportive of the Small and Medium Enterprises (SMEs) in the Canadian clothing, textile and footwear industries.  The purpose of this Letter of Interest is to inform suppliers that a requirement of this nature and scope is being prepared and DND/PWGSC will hold industry days that will include "one on one" confidential discussions. Industry days will be held at a time and location to be determined, once industry feed back has been reviewed and the number of interested individuals is known ...."_
Wanted:  2000 x "hunting knives"
_".... The Department of National Defence (DND) require a Regional Individual Standing Offer (RISO) to provide role players on an as and when requested basis for training exercises conducted by the Peace Support Training Centre (PSTC) at the Canadian Forces Base in Kingston, Ontario. The role players must be of the same ethnic background as the particular theatre of operations to which the training is focussed which would include Bosnia, Afghanistan and others where culture exercises a significant influence. The contractor would be responsible for the provision, administration, and supervision of their personnel for the required role playing ...."_
_".... Public Works and Government Services Canada intends to negociate with Les Ateliers Non-Tech inc., located in Sainte-Catherine-de-la-Jacques-Cartier on behalf of its client, Defence Research and development Canada - Valcartier (DRDC), for the purchase of two (2) heat shields ARV and three (3) heat shields AEV ...." _
_".... Requirement .... To carry out the docking and refit of two (2) Landing Craft (LCVP) from HMCS Protecteur for the Department of National Defence ...."_
_".... DND has a requirement for the provision of combined SAS (Ship Agency Services) and MCS (Maritime Consultancy Services ) to support its sealift transportation needs. Specifically, SAS support may include responsibility for the provision of the complete range of SAS for incoming and outgoing cargo when DND charters vessels, worldwide, on a voyage or time basis. MCS support may include the responsibility for a variety of support services ranging from logistical support to assistance with the development of internal and external communication strategies ...."_
Wanted:  someone to do blood testing to monitor decompression stress  _".... Department of National Defence, Defence R & D Canada (DRDC), Toronto, Ontario has a requirement for whole-genome analysis of peripheral blood leukocytes using Agilent Two-Colour microarray analysis. The results of the microarray analysis will be analyzed on a number of these samples using NanoString Technology .... The delivered data will be compared with previous data generated by Agilent Two-colour microarray analysis that formed the working hypothesis for the present study. As a result, the delivered data will substantially add to the present level of knowledge. A detailed statistical analysis must be delivered of transcription activity in _ purified rna from peripheral blood leukocytes in human subjects who had undergone decompression stress over a 24 hour period ...."[/i]
_".... The Chaplain General is required by Interfaith Committee on Canadian Military Chaplaincy (ICCMC) to provide an Annual Retreat for Chaplains serving in the Canadian Forces for the development of their spiritual and intellectual life .... The Department of National Defence, on behalf of the Canadian Forces Chaplain General, has a requirement for meeting facilities, accommodations and provision of meals to host a six (6) day, five (5) night Retreat for up to 250 people.  The Retreat will be held at a location outside the City of Ottawa, Ontario, and the City of Gatineau, Québec, but within one hundred and fifty kilometres of the Montreal Pierre Elliott Trudeau International Airport ...."_


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Feb 2013)

Wanted:  someone to look into mounting high-energy lasers on vehicles to deal with IEDs/UXO ....


> .... DRDC Valcartier is studying emerging technologies for the protection of military vehicles and their occupants.  Specifically, DRDC Valcartier is looking at HEL technology for long standoff neutralization of exposed Improvised Explosive Devices (IED) and remote neutralization of unexploded Ordinances (UXO).
> 
> HEL is considered as one of the most promising technology to provide the Canadian Army with an unprecedented performance edge. Over the past years, laser-based defence systems have undergone a key transition from proof-of-concept demonstrations towards field deployable systems. This rapid evolution is due to recent developments in the fibre laser technology which led to an abrupt availability of low cost and robust core laser systems readily available for defence applications.
> 
> The goal of this contract is to gain knowledge on the requirements, tradeoffs, and costs related to the integration of a HEL on a vehicle. The vehicle of choice is the Canadian Forces Cougar vehicle also known as the Wolf. The laser beam will be delivered through a beam director mounted on the readily available Remote Weapon Station (RWS) ....


A bit more in the attached Statement of Work.


----------



## GAP (22 Feb 2013)

Soooo.....when the Navy wants one for mines, once this is developed, we could be looking at........


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Feb 2013)

GAP said:
			
		

> Soooo.....when the Navy wants one for mines, once this is developed, we could be looking at........


Only if they want to blow up other mines with them


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Feb 2013)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Wanted:  someone to look into mounting high-energy lasers on vehicles to deal with IEDs/UXO ....
> 
> 
> > .... DRDC Valcartier is studying emerging technologies for the protection of military vehicles and their occupants.  Specifically, DRDC Valcartier is looking at HEL technology for long standoff neutralization of exposed Improvised Explosive Devices (IED) and remote neutralization of unexploded Ordinances (UXO).
> ...


The Canadian Press' version:


> Could lasers be the answer to roadside bombs?
> 
> That's what the Canadian Forces wants to know.
> 
> ...


Remember, you read it here first!


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Feb 2013)

Wanted:  ~275K Meals, Ready to Eat (bid request also here if previous link doesn't work) for Cadets from Meal Kit Supply


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Feb 2013)

Wanted:  someone to take care of things that blow up, as they’re found, in Petawawa
Wanted:  (up to) 12 x four-wheeled “light utility vehicles” for delivery to Petawawa
_“Defence Research and Development Canada (DRDC) Atlantic is carrying out the Northern Watch Technology Development Project (TDP) to demonstrate a maritime surveillance capability over a limited portion of Barrow Strait in the vicinity of Gascoyne Inlet, Devon Island, Nunavut …. In accordance with the attached Statement of Requirement, DRDC Atlantic requires the temporary, exclusive use of a chartered ship and crew commencing at 0800 hours on 08 August 2013 and lasting until 1700 hours, 17 August 2013, with an option for up to five (5) additional days ….”_ - more details in the Statement of Requirement here
Wanted:  22,000 loaves of bread, 16,500 bags of rolls, 1,200 bags of bagels, 300 packages of tortillas and 150 packages of pita bread for CFB Gagetown – breakdown of how much of what kinds of bread, rolls & bagels here


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Feb 2013)

Wanted:  initial information regarding where Canada's navy can fuel up overseas  (posting also viewable here if previous link doesn't work) _".... This RFI (Request for Information) is issued by Public Works and Government Services Canada (PWGSC) on behalf of the Department of National Defence (DND) to gather information to assist in forming a procurement strategy for fuelling naval vessels at various locations around the world ...."_
Wanted:  someone to create publications to help CF'ers keep their backs healthy _".... The Directorate Force Health Protection of the Department of National Defence requires a series of back injury prevention educational material documents for specific military tasks related to lifting, carrying and loading ...."_


----------

